# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Paintball?

## SpinalTap

Does anyone paintball? Expensive, but defintly a LOT of fun, unless you play with dumb people (like any sport).

----------


## H-BOL

yeah its alot of fun bro.. but **** in those pics they are shootin each other at close range that **** is nuts!!

----------


## SpinalTap

haha yeah, just thought id show a few badass bunkering pics from tournaments. note their nice 800$ guns. the second one must really suck, being shot on the bare skinned hand from point blank...hes dropping his gun.

----------


## kc

heck yea, we've got 110 acres 'round here to play on. Get a team of 10 and have a chunk of it to ourselves....hurts like a mutha tho!  :Smilie:  Gotta stay away from the boys for a week after, if they saw the results they wouldn't let me play  :Frown:

----------


## birsling

Definitely into paintball. I own a couple of nice guns. Great sport!

----------


## SpinalTap

i wanna get a new gun but im not sure which one. i saw a kid shoot the new spyder rodeo and it was really really accurate compared to an Xtra and a Shutter, im not sure why it was so good though. so i might get one of those but i gotta compare it to an automag or a phantom first.

what guns do you have birsling?

----------


## bermich

I used to LOVE paintballin. Had all the gear, all the bad-ass automatic guns.
Bitchen course with towers and underground tunnels leading to the towers. Tons of fun.
Wish I could get back into it. I dont have anymore friends  :Frown:  
They all work and are too lazy or poor to play.
Maybe I will get my girlfriend into it.

How much do the good guns cost now adays and which brand is the best?

Last one I had was the Automag when they just came out.

----------


## tonytone

i used to play tourney ball in high school, and i loved it. I was a lot smaller back then. Now when i play speedball I am always poking out somewhere of those little bunkers, especially the 3 man fields.. oh well, i would rather be big.. AUTOCOCKERS ROCK

----------


## SpinalTap

You know what really rocks is Palmers Pursuit and their stuff.

Take the nasty typhoon for example:

----------


## Devourer

> You know what really rocks is Palmers Pursuit and their stuff.
> 
> Take the nasty typhoon for example:


i used to be a big paintball fanatic! i actually had a palmer typhoon. not the double barrel "nasty" but it was a typhoon. best gun i ever had. although it was heavy as hell.made it hard to play all day. i also had a "dark"cocker (autococker customized by warped sports) that was a great gun. double the price of the palmer but not entirely worth it. i never really liked the angels or any other full autos like the matrix. for the money JT has some good reliable entry level markers...ahhh paintball  :Big Grin:

----------


## birsling

I have a pretty tricked out older Autococker, and I have a Micrococker. The micro is nice, though it has never seen a field. I have become attached to my autococker.

----------


## zap2

i paintball... not often just with friends a few years agro a group of about 12 of us had our 13 and 14 birthdays all at paintball... those were good times but only a couple of us had our own guns... me not being one of them... when i went paintballing last time my friend bought one of those paint grenades.... threw that down the staircase of a tower and got like 20 people out.

----------


## MikeyZ23

yea, paintball's fun. i got a spyder international from a few years back... now that it's a mainstream thing, the new guns are so much cheaper than they used to be and have tons more features.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

do they have automatic paintball guns?

are they anygood or do they just doublefeed all the time

----------


## birsling

They do have fully auto guns, but a lot of fields will not let you play with them switched to full auto. They don't double feed if you have a good battery powered hopper. Something like an 18V Viewloader Revolution. I think full auto is overrated, and I think all the guns that do it are electronic also. I don't mess with any electronic gun, too hard to fix if something goes wrong. GO AUTOCOCKER! Old fashioned, heavy, and deadly accurate!

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

Paintball is the most kick @ss sport. My rotc unit went for our FTX last semester and used platoon tactics, force on force. It was a whole new experience when you have an entire team going against another whole team. I know that sounds stupid, but in all the other games Ive played people have gone out by themselves or in small 3-5 man groups. We had platoon vs. platoon, each had 30 soldiers and we had to work as a single unit. That was probably the best training Ive had, other than M16's with blanks. 

Oh yeah, we couldnt use our own guns (rentals, pfffff) but I have a piranha w/ upgrades and a kit I made so it looks like an HK MSG-90 and a Tippmann 98, tried and true.

----------


## bermich

The semi autos work just fine. Just keep pulling the trigger. Anything faster is a waste of ammo and the balls just explode against eachother in the barrel. 
Im not fond of the air tank on the gun anymore. The best way to go is to have the air tank on your back by your waist and have it feed the gun through an air hose. 
Makes the gun a helll of a lot lighter.

----------


## SaTyR

Anyone else play with Angel ?

----------


## SpinalTap

> Anyone else play with Angel ?


i dont think i would spend that much on a gun.

my friend just got a brand new phantom, one of those really accurate pump guns. 

hey birsling is that really you in the avatar? what did you do with the skin?

----------


## birsling

> hey birsling is that really you in the avatar? what did you do with the skin?


Yep, all me (or at least part of me  :Wink/Grin:  ). A little of the skin is still there, but I guess I got lucky for the most part. I am still working on it though.

----------


## boog

bump this old thread back up. just to see what shows up.

----------


## boog

http://www.derderpaintball.com/paint...deos/OIweb.wmv
try this out and see what you think

----------

